# two males... oh boy (help needed a few questions)



## starpiggies (Mar 23, 2014)

So I have had oleg my male for a while now and have been told time and time again to get him company, Alexi was in the adds so got him well things dont seem to have gone well both are uncastrated males and Oleg pulls and bites him something terrible, got Alexi in his own cage but I had hoped they would work out together and kinda upset they havent, will two uncastrated males ever get along?
I dont want to get them done as I might as well cut their life span in half.


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

> I dont want to get them done as I might as well cut their life span in half.


Why would castrating them cut their life in half? some say that neutering can increase the risk of adrenal disease (mostly applies to farmed ferrets in the states being neutered at 6ish weeks) but there are no figures that suggest that neutering reduces life span. My friend has has many hobs over the years and for her all her neutered hobs outlived her entire boys.


----------



## spoiltmadam (May 21, 2013)

The only way your 2 boys will live together is to have them castrated...you think they are bad now...wait till the spring and mating season starts!!
Do you really want the risk of one seriously injuring the other or even worse killing?
Castrating will not halve their life, but castrating will maybe save their life.


----------



## Debbierobb109 (Mar 23, 2013)

hiya, the best possible thing you could get done is to neuter them, they wont get on otherwise so its either them seriously hurting each other or going in fo rth snip and living happily together......both mine are neutered and are best buddies....
good luck in what ever choice you make x


----------

